# Please Rate My Lighting



## AsEpSiS (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm new to this board, and new to running a planted tank, but not new to RBP's. I plan on adding some cool plants to my new tank. I have a 125g tank (about 2ft tall) with 4 46" power glo 54w t5 bulbs and no co2 infusion and sand for a substrate.

The small issue I'm having is determining if my tank is "high, low, or medium" light. I'm noticing when selecting plants, they often describe thier lighting needs by low, med, or high. The plants I'm looking at buying are...Java Moss, Java Fern , Micro Sword, Heteranthera Stargrass, Sword(Echinodorus bleheri),Vesicularia montagnei 'Christmas moss', Sword, Red Melon, Blyxa auberti.

Could someone just reassure me that I'm go to go with my current set up?

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Sounds like you should be fine. Might want to look into CO2, even if its a DIY method.


----------

